
European Union tax haven blacklist - sails
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/European_Union_tax_haven_blacklist
======
sails
Linking the main discussion [1]. This list is surprisingly small and perhaps
the issue of tax havens needs better visibility.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22923670](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22923670)

------
nn3
Strangely Delaware is not on the list

